# Australian Versa (aka Tiida)



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

An xtrailer here who just bought a Tiida for my wife and she's over the moon with it LOL 





Will soon start modifying it for her similarly to what I have done to my xtrail over the last 5 years 

I have one question though:

The car came with one remote fob and one key, so I have ordered a spare key from Nissan and they have programmed it for me, however I can't seem to get an additional remote fob to get programmed in this Tiida as per the programming instructions I found HERE for these remotes 

Did your Versa come with one or two remotes and has anyone tried programming an additional remote to work with the car?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have also just started an *Australian Nissan Tiida Club* since we don't have any Downunder 

It can be found HERE


----------



## xenodata (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought a Nissan Tiida, were you ever able to get a 2nd remote programmed for the car? Where did you get the spare remote? I think there's 3 & 4 button ones, not sure which to get.

- Mike


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Yes, I was able to buy a second remote from eBay (it is the same one used for the T30 X-Trail as well) and then asked the service manager to program it for me and it took me 2 minutes to do so with the press of a couple of door switches and things like that. Check eBay for the remote and make sure it has MSRA16 part number on it.


----------

